# Say hello to Mr. "Bo" Bohannon



## Brianbr13 (Aug 9, 2017)

We are pleased to finally have him home. Our first Vizsla.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I look forward to all the puppy pictures.


----------



## Brianbr13 (Aug 9, 2017)

*More Mr. Bohannon photos*

It's only been a couple days, but we couldn't be more pleased. He has been asking consistently to go out and has had no accidents inside. Crate training has been a bit challenging....not much sleep...but we are making progress. Love this dog.


----------

